# Froze Out



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Jerry and I drove to North Dakota last Thursday because we thought we might pick up a few stragglers. No such luck. The refuges were 98% ice covered. Devils Lake was still open but held very few geese. We had a about five strings of honkers fly into a field about a half mile from where we were set up on Friday morning. They showed no interest in us though.

We saw snows in only one field in the 400 miles of scouting we did from Hankinson to Ellendale to Jamestown and up to Rock Lake and Devils Lake. The flock was just east of Devils Lake in a field controlled by a guide who was hunting on his uncle's property. It seemed pretty strange to me that with all the choices the birds had in the 400 miles we traveled scouting in ND, they would go to a guide controlled field. I started wondering about baiting when I saw that.

Hey, I have absolutely no proof. It just seemed mighty coincidental.

We went back to Minnesota by way of Sand Lake, South Dakota on Saturday. There were some big swarms down there. But, there must be birds in some other places too. Because, we did not see that many around Sand Lake.

There were Canadas and ducks sitting on or next to the ice in several places in SD. I had expected some of that in ND. But, there was virtually nothing left in the areas we covered.

So, the season is over. We will have to wait and see what the legislature does to us this winter and get ready for next year.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

I took a long drive like you did.We found some good numbers here and there,but they were surrounded by hunters.We were down by Oakes on Saturday,and I think I saw the most pathetic thing ever.There was a slew that had a lot of ducks on it. It was a large slew that was perfectly round with no vegatation on it anywhere to hide.But that didn't stop 7 DUCKBOATS from heading out in the middle. I couldn't figure out the purpose, were they trying to jump the roost with their boats in broad daylight?????? So you guessed right, the birds went bye bye, so I guess we'll have to wait until next year.I wish I would've stayed to chat with the morons in the boats, but there was too many of them.

please don't shoot the roosts!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I TOTALLY AGREE WITH YOU MILLER, GET IS JUST GETTING SICKING TO HOW MANY GOOD ROOSTED ARE GETTING BLOWN OFF IN THE MORNINGS, ESPICALLY WHEN THE BIRDS CAN ONLY ROOST IN A SELECTED FEW WITH THIS COLD WEATHER.


----------



## tjmac (Oct 18, 2002)

I live down here in the Sand Lake area. There are a lot of birds around here. You could drive 60 miles east or west and still see good numbers of birds. I am not replying to rub it in. Just givin you an idea of how close they are to Nodak. There might be some west of Ellendale also. Lot of Hunting pressure down here. I am amazed at how tough these birds are when it comes to weather and pressure. Thanks all for the reports up there in Nodak and good luck this spring.

60 yD skybuster


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

miller,was that kraft you were talking about?It was really a zoo when I scouted over there on Friday so i avoided that area the rest of the weekend.


----------

